# Idea for breeding setup



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Yesterday I came up with an idea that may make breeding possible for me in the not-so-distant future so I thought I'd share. My two major problems with breeding are 1) I live in a cold climate so I'd need a way to heat all the jars, and 2) I just don't have the time to be cleaning 50 jars every day. So I came up with this idea so that the tank could be cycled and centrally heated while giving each betta a gallon sized area of their own. The idea works something like this;

you need:
- 1 20-50 gallon tank depending on the size of the spawn. Here's the tricky part though, the tank needs to be long, wide, and shallow so I think if I were to do this I'd just make my own custom tank.
- a submersible heater rated for your size tank
- an oversized canister filter
- 1/2 inch diameter PVC piping with elbow joints
- a drill
- plastic craft canvas
- silicone sealant 
- fishing line and a needle

In the tank you would run the PVC piping (with holes drilled at regular intervals) all around the sides about halfway down. The beginning of the piping would be attached to the outflow of your canister filter, and the end would be capped off. This would ensure good water movement throughout the tank. The intake tube of the filter would lie in the middle on the bottom of the tank, and the heater would be positioned on the bottom next to the intake tube. Then you need to construct the individual containers. Using craft canvas, sew together a grid of gallon sized boxes making sure that the entire unit is at least 3" from the sides and bottom. You can use silicone sealant along the seams to make it more rigid. This grid would have clips on the sides and would clip onto the sides, floating on the tank. Now you have a heated and filtered grow out tank for fry. I'd do twice weekly water changes on it just because fry need extra clean water, but the canister filter should more than do the job of keeping everything warm and clean. The good thing is that the entire unit could be lifted out of the tank and cleaned between spawns. 

Here are the blueprints. They're drawn because I'm computer challenged .


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Woah!!!!!!!!!! Awesome idea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!! I wish I was that smart to figure out something like that!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

neat idea


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Kinda like a bungalo like Faith has, except now I know how to make one


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I've really started thinking about breeding now.....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Kim said:


> Thanks everyone! I've really started thinking about breeding now.....


 Look what I've done lol.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

your little compartments can be quick and easy made from simple materials that we use to make tank diviers. here is a DYI.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-breeder-cage-net-31019/#post263479

Oh just thought of something you would have to fish all of them out individually. jars may work better.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

No need to fish them out ever...well, until they need to get new homes, because the tank is cycled so would only need partial water changes. And yup, plastic craft canvas is what I was planning on in the design


----------



## withluck (Dec 11, 2008)

that's a nice set up.

When I had a set up for betta breeding, I just used a barracks method, with rain gutters and shelves.  I used deli cups as well, since the beanie baby boxes were too expensive.


----------



## Frankilicious (Aug 27, 2010)

im glad people are smart like you! i had a simalir idea too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is a year old.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

But it's a good idea, I see no reason to criticize bumping it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're right. It does have good info in it that someone might want to try. Sorry.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Its ok Drama 

But also the breeding section is so small here, there's less need to worry aobut thread bumping because no ones bettas are in need like the disease or care forum.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

True.


----------

